# medion akoya p6630



## RubenPlinius (17. Februar 2011)

hallo leute

ich habe eine medion akoya p6630 und um die bloatware loszuwerden habe ich eine recovery installation durchgeführt
zu meinem glück liefert medion eine "saubere" windows installation mit - doch ich steh vor der frage der richtigen reihenfolge der treiber installation für die grafikkarte
den chipsatztreiber habe ich installiert - aber auf der treiber cd habe ich für die grafikkarte 2 treiber: intel (intel hd graphics) und nvidia (gt 540m)
muss ich beide installieren?
und in welcher reihenfolge?
und ist optimus dann schon aktiviert?

ich danke euch herzlich für euren rat! (den ich dringend brauche)


----------



## Dagonzo (17. Februar 2011)

Also die Reihenfolge der beiden Treiber sollte egal sein. Die nVidia-Karte wird doch eh nur genutzt, wenn die Leistung gebraucht wird, ansonsten arbeitet unter Windows nur die Intel-Karte. 

Aktiviert ist aber wohl eh schon beides. Kannst ja mal im Gerätemanager reinschauen. Win 7 installiert da meist selbstständig die aktuellsten Treiber bzw. würde sie über die Windows-Updatefunktion anbieten.


----------



## Kyragan (17. Februar 2011)

+1

Reihenfolge sollte Wurscht sein. Optimus ist ne Hardwarelösung, daher immer vorhanden.


----------



## RubenPlinius (17. Februar 2011)

hallo leute

also ich habe zuerst den nvidia treiber installieren wollen, was darin gemündet hat, dass die installation nach einer halben stunde immer noch nicht weitergekommen ist als 1/3 der leiste
hab dann nochmal das system neu aufgesetzt und zuerst den intel treiber installiert...danach den nvidia treiber und jetzt funktioniert alles

aber wie kann ich den nvidia treiber aktuell halten? bin ich auf treiber von medion angewiesen? (hab aktuell den von medion installiert) oder kann ich treiber von der nvidia.de seite nehmen? (allerdings wird da die 540m noch nicht gelisten, also ist es vorerst eine rein hypothetische frage^^)


----------



## RubenPlinius (17. Februar 2011)

hallo leute

ich habe bei meinem medion p6630 notebook das system frisch aufgesetzt und stehe nun vor einem partitionierungsproblem

ich habe in der computerverwaltung bereits 4 primäre partitionen: die 100 mb die sich win7 immer reserviert, meine system partition (C), eine recovery partition (D) und eine OEM Partition - und noch geschätzte 350GB frei, die ich gerne als datenpartition einrichten möchte (also zum installieren von spielen, etc, um die systempartition zu "schonen")

nun stehe ich vor dem problem, dass es ja nur maximal 4 primäre partitionen für win7 existieren dürfen
ich habe versucht die restlichen GB als "einfaches volume" einzurichten - auch wenn ich nicht weiß was das ist, aber letztlich hats eh nicht geklappt mit der fehlermeldung das zu wenig platz frei ist o_O

was soll ich eurer meinung nach tun?
was kann ich tun ohne tools wie partition magic etc zu installieren?

was genau ist die OEM partition?
theoretisch brauch ich die recovery partition ja nicht, da ich die tools ja alle auf einer beigelegten dvd habe

allerdings, so hab ich mir das irgendwie zusammengereimt, dürfte die OEM partition ja etwas damit zu tun haben, dass biem booten kommt "press f11 for recovery"
was passiert wenn ich die OEM partition einfach lösche? macht mir windows 7 beim booten dann probleme?

und wenn ich eine der 4 primären partitionen gelöscht habe...kann ich dann die freien GB als weitere partition formatieren?

ich bedanke mich riesig im voraus!


----------



## Dagonzo (17. Februar 2011)

Stimmt die 500er M-Serie wird noch nicht angeboten von nVidia. Wenn er aber irgendwann mal drin sein sollte, was sicherlich nicht mehr lange auf sich warten lässt, dann kannst du ruhig auch auf diese zugreifen. Man muss aber nicht zwingend immer den neuesten Treiber drauf haben. Mein Tipp ist, immer nur dann wechseln, wenn es mit dem alten Probleme geben sollte.


----------



## RubenPlinius (17. Februar 2011)

vielen dank 

und muss ich nicht vorher die medion nvidia treiber deinstallieren?
einfach die frischen drüber?

und bzgl optimus muss ich keine eigenen treiber mehr isntallieren, das läuft über den chipsatz? oder über den intel hd grapchis treiber?


----------



## Dagonzo (17. Februar 2011)

Also die HD-Karte hat schon eigene Treiber, die mit dem Chipsatz direkt nichts zu tun haben.
Und wie immer gilt, erst alte Treiber deinstallieren, neustarten und dann die neuen drauf.


----------



## RubenPlinius (17. Februar 2011)

oh - zb auf meinem pc (radeon 5770) und auf meinem altten notebook (nvidia 8400m) installiere ich die treiber immer einfach drüber und hatte damit nie ein problem - habe ich damit vll etwas essentiell falsch gemacht?

wie deinstalliere ich die treiber am besten?
einfach normal deinstallieren und neu starten oder extra im abgesicherten modus etc?


----------



## Dagonzo (17. Februar 2011)

Also meistens funktioniert das auch ohne Probleme, aber es kann durchaus sein, das ein neuer Treiber alte Dateien nicht richtig updatet oder entfernt. Dann kann alles mögliche passieren, von Abstürzen im Spiel bis hin zu Problemen beim Windows-Start.

Den abgesicherten Modus brauchst du dafür nicht. 

Edit:
Deinstallieren reicht meist aus, wenn du das über "Software" entfernst. 

Edit2:
Es gibt aber auch zusätzliche Programme die dir dabei behilflich sind einen Treiber sauber zu entfernen:
http://www.der-wmp.de/grafikkarte/de-installieren_Nvidia_ATI.htm


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Februar 2011)

So, mal rückwärts aufrollen.

Wenn du eine Partition gelöscht hast, kannst du die freien GB als Partition erstellen.

Was ist denn auf der OEM-Partition drauf? Wenn es auch noch eine Recovery-Partition gibt, muss es ja unterschiede geben. Ich vermute jetzt mal, dass da 3rd-Party Software drauf ist. Wenn ja, kannst du die bedenkenlos löschen.

Ich vermute jetzt mal, dass bei "press f11 for recovery" das Windows von der 100 MB-Partition gebootet wird um die Daten von der Recovery-Partition zu laden.

Aber wenn du das Windows komplett selbst aufgesetzt hast (von einer "richtigen" Installations-DVD) ist das Recovery eh egal.

Edit: Ich hab mir mal erlaubt, deine Threads miteinander zu verbinden.


----------



## RubenPlinius (17. Februar 2011)

ja überhaupt kein problem, vielen dank 

also es ist eine recovery dvd von medion - aber die installation von windows sieht eigentlich genauso aus wie wenn ich windows auf meinem pc installieren würde
und ich habe als ergebnis auch eine saubere installation - ohne bloatware oder crapware

allerdings habe ich bewusst die 3 anderen partitionen neben der windows partition beibehalten da ich dachte ich könnte unter windows dann die freien GB zu einer nutzbaren partition machen
aber das klappt ja anscheinen nicht

die recovery partition ist rund 25gb groß und darauf befinden sich so wie ich das überblicke daten für das system recovery (das per f11 gestartet werden kann nehm ich an) und die gesamten treiber und "Tools" (sowohl tools als auch treiber sind aber auch auf einer zusätzlichen "utility-dvd")

tja und jetzt stehe ich vor der schwierigen entscheidung dass ich echt keine ahnung habe welche partition ich bedenkenlos löschen darf 
bitte helft mir!


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Februar 2011)

Ich persönlich steh nicht so auf Recovery und würde im Notfall neu installieren. Wenn die Treiber+Tools auf der extra DVD sind: Weg mit den Partitionen, die ich sehe aber nicht brauche (bis auf die 100 MB Partition am Anfang).


----------



## RubenPlinius (17. Februar 2011)

meine einzige sorge ist nur, was passiert dann mit dem bootmanager?

sagen wir der bootmanager ist auf der 100 mb partition - er wird also nicht gelöscht
erscheint dann immer noch "press f11 to enter recovery"? oder überspringt er das erinfach? oder wird er gar probleme machen?

oder was ist, wenn der bootmanager auf der OEM partition drauf ist...was passiert mit windows 7 wenn auf einmal der bootmanager weg ist?
kann ich dann noch normal booten?

und wenn ich eine der 4 primären partitionen entferne, kann ich dann garantiert die verbliebenen GB als neue partition einrichten?


----------



## RubenPlinius (17. Februar 2011)

also ich habe die recovery partition jetzt entfernt und die freigewordenen GB per schnellformatierung und "assistenten" in eine einfaches volume verwandelt

was genau ist ein einfaches volume? und kann ich die ganz normal verwenden? für programme, spiele etc?


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Februar 2011)

http://computer-helferlein.info/windows-vista/windows-vista-festplatte-partitionieren-neues-einfaches-volume-anlegen/00986/

Ein "einfaches Volume" scheint nichts anderes als eine Partition zu sein. Klar kannst du darauf alles installieren.


----------



## RubenPlinius (17. Februar 2011)

daknkeschön 

und wisst ihr wie ich testen kann ob optimus richtig installiert wurde?
und gibt es eine option wie ich festlegen kann wo optimus auf die nvidia karte oder den gma hd schaltet?
weil zb youtube videos kann ich nicht darstellen...das gibt ständig kein bild(ton ist vorhanden) scheint ein core i3 bzw ein nvidia problem zu sein
jetzt würde ich gerne flash bzw den plugin container von firefox dem gma hd zuweisen, aber ich weiß nicht wie


----------

